# Old bikes worth anything?



## the_guvnor_1_uk (9 Aug 2008)

Hello, my name is Andy. I have just joined here as I was linked from a motorcycle forum I use when I asked about old push bikes.

I have just been given what appears to be a Royal Enfield (revelation)

And an old british racer called a viscount.

If anyone would be able to give me any information or point me in the right direction I would be grateful.

Thanks in advance.


Andy.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Aug 2008)

Don't know much about these bikes, but I _can_ surf! 

http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~hadland/revelation/revelation.htm

http://uvasux.googlepages.com/viscountbicycle

Leave the bikes with the engines alone, and use your legs!


----------



## Christopher (9 Aug 2008)

Pics would help greatly. IIRC the Viscount isn't particularly exotic but the Enfield might be.
Speaking of 'motorbike' cycles, herself has a BSA ladies' 3-speed, heavy wheels but overall quite a light bike.


----------



## urbanfatboy (15 Sep 2008)

The Viscount can be a bit of a quirky machine. Which type is it? Is it an Aerospace?


----------



## GrahamG (26 Sep 2008)

You don't need to do much research nowadays - just put them up on ebay for the best price!


----------



## mickle (30 Sep 2008)

If the Viscount is an Aerospace has it's original aluminum fork it'll be worth more to a collector but definitely *not rideable* as they were the subject of a recall due to failures.


----------

